# Looking for D&D game near Leesburg, VA



## TiQuinn (Jul 6, 2003)

I just moved to the area recently, and I'm hoping to get into a game somewhere around the Leesburg-Reston-Tyson's Corner area.  I'm close enough to the Game Parlor in Chantilly that if anyone games there, I'd be able to get there no problem.

If anyone has any openings, let me know!


----------



## Cyronax (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha, I guess I'm the infomaster for today. Anyway, I'd say if you're hard up for a group, go to the Game Parlor (in Chantilly) on weekday nights or saturday afternoons. I met a group i still play with that way. Those stores are gold.....

The Wizards of the Coast store in Springfield Mall also has a classifieds binder which is probably as effective as EN World (for our area at least). That store also has good discounts.....anyway....

Hope that helps,
C.I.D.


----------



## TiQuinn (Jul 7, 2003)

Cyronax said:
			
		

> *Ha, I guess I'm the infomaster for today. Anyway, I'd say if you're hard up for a group, go to the Game Parlor (in Chantilly) on weekday nights or saturday afternoons. I met a group i still play with that way. Those stores are gold.....
> 
> The Wizards of the Coast store in Springfield Mall also has a classifieds binder which is probably as effective as EN World (for our area at least). That store also has good discounts.....anyway....
> 
> ...




Yep, I'll be checking out the Game Parlor in Chantilly, but I just wanted to see if anyone here had any openings as well.


----------



## The_Gneech (Jul 7, 2003)

Chantilly group of three, 30+ year olds, possibly interested in one or two more players ... e-mail me privately.

thegneech  [ at ] comcast [ dot ] net

   -The Gneech


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 14, 2003)

<Insert standard reply answer here>

You might want to check out a growing mail-list for gamers in DC.  Send out an invite for players and you may be surprised how many are next door.

dcrpg@yahoogroups.com


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 9, 2003)

*Game in Alexandria*

We might be too far away, but my fiance and I just moved to Alexandria (near Huntington) and we're trying to find a crew to game with.  I've traditionally been the DM (but still LOVE to play) and have experience with everything from D6 Star Wars to 3.5E DnD and D20 Modern.  

If you're interested in hooking up to talk game sometime, e-mail me at kbauman@usd.edu.  

Good luck finding a crew!


----------



## Corey (Aug 12, 2003)

Our group in Springfield, VA is looking to add a player.

About the campaign:
The campaign setting is a fictionalized, fantasy Afghanistan after Alexander’s generals fought the Successor Wars, circa 323-281 BC. Characters are currently fifth level.  

You can read all about it at:
http://rpg.hive-brain.com/tiki/tiki-index.php?PHPSESSID=dc18081e267409cfe2533b7a3203bfa4

About us:
I am 34 years old, married, and have two young daughters.  I fell in love with Dungeons and Dragons when I was eight years old. I have played on and off ever since.  The rest of the group is between 24 and 32 years old. The majority are married or engaged. 

About game logistics:
We play every  two weeks on Sundays, usually from 1-6 p.m. We will be switching to 3.5 in the next month or so.

Here is some feedback from the game’s players:

“(I like) the great detail.  The feeling that my character is actually not in the standard European D&D setting- instead of just the same game with funny names for the characters.”

“(I like the) intricate plot lines…(the) campaign setting is very cool.”

“(I like) the emphasis placed on character development” (and) “political intrigue.” 

If you're interested please respond to:
cpsaylor@yahoo.com

Corey


----------



## Dravyn the Bleak (Jul 13, 2004)

*Well met!*

Hi!  I did a search for active gamers looking for local gamers to join their campaign settings and must say that I'm quite pleased to have found such a seemingly active domain full of locals looking for new players.  
Allow me to introduce myself!  My name is Matt, I'm 24 years old and began playing D&D when I was 12.  I instantly fell in love with the game and have played it as well as other settings on and off since then:  Dark Sun, Raven Loft, Forgotten Realms (my favorite), Spelljammer (although not popular, another one of my fav's), etc.  
Although I love to write and have used DM'ing as an outlet for that in the past, I haven't played in a LONG time and I would like nothing more than an opportunity to join a local group....I'm having withdrawls!    
Anyway, I live in the Southern Towers apartment complex of Alexandria and my car is currently in need of a Wish spell (briefly mouths a silent prayer to Tymora).  So I'm hoping to meet locals looking for a new player...and hopefully I could get a ride if I live outside of walking distance.     Although I wouldn't mind hosting games at my place either. 
I'm a great roleplayer if I do say so myself, and can fulfill any slot your troupe needs.  If you're not looking for someone to personify a particular archetype, I assure you that I would be more than happy to create a unique and lasting character for your campaign setting.  If I've said anything that has interested you, don't hesitate to let me know!  
As a player, I'm looking for a DM and gaming group that is in it for the RPG experience and to have fun (NOT looking for power gamers).  Ideally, if you are a DM that can provide a fun and unique gaming experience, I will reward you with an intriguing and exciting character as well.  Any and all responses are welcome.

Sincerely,
Matt
E-Mail:  Mattistopholies@msn.com


----------



## Destan (Jul 13, 2004)

Starting up a campaign in Leesburg this Aug-Sep.

Details here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=93830

As it stands, we've got more prospective PCs than spots at the table, but folks have a way of dropping out, schedules change, people move, etc. If you're interested, you're more than welcome.  Please contact me via email.

D


----------



## Tarondor (Jul 14, 2004)

You can find out more about my Chantilly-based 3.5E game (mostly 30+ year-olds) in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85675

or by going to the game's web site: www.theeurth.com

We need one more player.  You can contact me privately at: nolan (AT) erols (DOT) com.


----------



## elrobey (Jul 28, 2004)

somewhat different topic, but can anyone recommend a good FLGS in the greater DC area?

I live in Silver Spring. My FLGS of choice is Dream Wizards in Rockville, but that's mainly by default, not really knowing about any others. Used to go to WOTC stores in their various locations, but they're all gone, now.

Thanks!


----------

